# How likely are we to get Permanent residency?



## Maybe? (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I wonder if anyone can help us? My partner and I would like to emigrate to BC with my daughter.

We are both in our 40s and he is a social worker (with an MA in social work) and I am a Psychotherapist (with an MA in Humanistic Therapy) and we'be both done lots of work around mental health and in Social Services.

My mum, aunty and uncle, half brother and sister are all Canadian citizens who live in Canada (my mum was born there and she moved back to Canada years ago with my brother and sister but I stayed in the UK) I was born in the UK as were my half brother and sister. I love Canada but wasn't in a position to move out with them when they did so (years and years ago now)

The sticking point, I think may be my daughter. At 13, she has just been diagnosed with Aspergers, and I have heard that this is a no-no for Canada. Am I right, and would we be given a decision on the chance of permenant residency before we moved there. It would be terrible to move out there on a work visa or something and then find that we couldn't have permenant residency.

Does anyone have any idea, or any idea how we could find out initially?

Many thanks


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have no idea if it would be a problem, but yes, you'd have to disclose her medical history when it came to doing the medical exams. 

I think the best way would maybe to contact CIC and inquire about whether diseases other than TB, cancer, and HIV are problems (they are very clear that those are problems).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe? said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help us? My partner and I would like to emigrate to BC with my daughter.
> 
> ...


By virtue of your mother being a native-born Canadian I believe you are also. See
Canadian nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This makes the immigration process much easier.
If I'm correct, as such you are able to sponsor your husband and child for immigration. As regards your child's autism I have read a number of situations regarding the issue. Your daughter has, what I understand, is a high functioning form of the condition and I have read of such applicants are usually granted permission to immigrate.
I do not, in any way, profess to have in depth knowledge so you should check into what I've said. I wish you much good luck.
AY.


----------



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe? said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help us? My partner and I would like to emigrate to BC with my daughter.
> 
> ...


We are going for our medicals tomorrow, and I thought this might help you. The medical consists of a full medical exam, blood work, and a chest xray, but there is also a one page form that the Dr completes which we were sent from the immigration office and have to give to the Dr, and he sends it off with all the blood work and basically there are 3 boxes and he can tick the one that most applies based on what he finds when he examines you and based on xrays and blood work:

Box A: Findings that are unremarkable or minor conditions
Box B: Findings that require
periodic specialist followup care
Box C: Findings that may require more extensive investigations or care

Box C gives some examples and these include psychiatric disorders causing clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational or other important areas of functioning. 

Therefore, I think it depends on the severity of your Daughters condition and it doesn't seem that it is an actual No straight off, but i would suggest you contact an immigration lawyer and ask if they have come across this before. Other thought is that you could always apply for residency from your own country, even though it takes ages, then you won't have all the upheaval of settling in a new country only to be ultimately turned down at the medical stage.


----------

